# Spell Check



## Sodapop (Aug 6, 2013)

Just watched a short Kelby video where it talked about spell check and how it now is in Lightroom. (May have been an old video) I have LR 5 and can't find it. In the video they showed it in the develop module, edit dropdown menu. Anybody know anything about this?


----------



## johnbeardy (Aug 6, 2013)

It's not really a Lightroom feature - he's accessing something provided by the Mac operating system.


----------

